

IPhone gives Europe extra hour of sleep - MykalM
http://www.cnn.com/2010/TECH/mobile/11/01/iphone.alarm.europe/index.html

======
MykalM
<http://search.twitter.com/search?q=iphone+alarm>

check out some of the tweets

